

Rare 1930s Audio: W.B. Yeats Reads Four of His Poems - gruseom
http://www.openculture.com/2012/06/rare_1930s_audio_wb_yeats_reads_four_of_his_poems.html

======
metaphorical
That's lovely. Sometimes I thought of the Innisfree poem while I toiled in
front of my computer!

Related: Auden wrote a great poem called In Memory of W.B. Yeats. Read by the
poet: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygjgQt76x5w>

------
boredguy8
salon.com used to have T.S. Eliot reading "The Love Song of J. Alfred
Prufrock" but the web page that references the audio
(<http://www.salon.com/2000/10/05/eliot/>) no longer has a link to the audio.
One of those sad losses to website redesign, I assume.

It was a pleasant reading and of my favorite things to listen to from time to
time...I post the comment hoping someone can help me find the link somewhere.
So far, I've not had luck.

~~~
1123581321
There are several such videos on Youtube. Was it this one?
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAO3QTU4PzY>

I enjoy listening to these old recordings as well.

~~~
boredguy8
Yes, thanks. I found a few other recordings this time searching Google
(<http://town.hall.org/radio/HarperAudio/011894_harp_ITH.html>), so who knows
why it failed before.

------
EdgarVerona
Listening to his description of the creation and meaning of the Lake Isle of
Innisfree makes me realize that I overthink the meaning of poems.

------
hk_kh
Good. If you are into these things, this is also a good audio

Pour en finir avec le jugement de Dieu - Antonin Artaud - 1948 [1]

[1]: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiTiz2fxJcM>

